# Slovak/Czech: Limit the increase percentage



## sdcp

Limit the increase percentage to an average of ...%

How to translate this into Slovak or Czech, pls?

Thanks!


----------



## Jana337

Omezit procentní přírůstek na průměrných x % / na x % v průměru / na průměrně x %.

Dala bych přednost podtržené variantě.

Viděla jsem už i "růstové procento", ale vůbec se mi to nelíbí. 

Jana


----------



## sdcp

Thanks/Díki!


----------



## fannylove1

And that answer was in ... Sovak? Czech?


----------



## werrr

fannylove1 said:


> And that answer was in ... Sovak? Czech?


Czech.


----------



## Anatoli

fannylove1 said:


> And that answer was in ... Slovak? Czech?


Letter ř exists only in Czech.


----------



## Jana337

> Omezit procentní přírůstek na průměrných x % / na x % v průměru / na průměrně x %.
> 
> Dala bych přednost podtržené variantě.
> 
> Viděla jsem už i "růstové procento", ale vůbec se mi to nelíbí.



Dobre, vyskúšame to aj po slovensky. 

Obmedziť percentný prírastok na priemernych x % / na x % v priemeru / na priemerne x %.

Dala by som prednosť podčiarknutej variante.

Videla som už i "rastove percento", ale vôbec sa mi to nepáči.

Prepáčte, bratia. 

Jana


----------



## werrr

Jana337 said:


> Dobre, vyskúšame to aj po slovensky.
> 
> Obmedziť percentný prírastok na priemern*ý*ch x % / na x % v priemer*e* / na priemerne x %.
> 
> Dala by som prednosť podčiarknut*ému* variant*u*.
> 
> Videla som už *aj* "rastov*é* percento", ale vôbec sa mi to nepáči.
> 
> Prepáčte, bratia.
> 
> Jana


Nie je to takto lepšie?


----------



## Jana337

werrr said:


> Nie je to takto lepšie?


O veľa  lepšie, ďakujem! 

Dočerta, bola som si istá, že som opravila "i" na "aj". K ostatným chybám sa hrdo hlásim. 

Jana


----------

